# Captain George Clarke



## eidroeg (Mar 10, 2013)

I am looking for info on a George Clarke who was master of the Letitia (built 1961) for the Donaldson Line. Any info would be much appreciated

Thanks,


----------



## eidroeg (Mar 10, 2013)

With further research I have found that he was with SafMarine after the Donaldson Line closed up shop.


----------

